# Ava @ 2yrs Old (& Charlie!)



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some photos of my baby Ava taken over the last week or so, she has just turned two  Link to her "birth announcement" thread with lots of baby pics is here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/horse-breeding-rearing-foals/238791-my-mare-has-had-her-foal-pics.html























































And a couple of my gorgeous Charlie who is 21 this year  We had our 17year "anniversary" last week, cant believe I have had him that long  Amazing pony.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow 2 years that has flown. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It has gone by too quickly!! Love her though, she is turning into a really nice horse.


----------

